# Woman who went though menopause at 20 has baby 15 years later



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Lovely story, everyone needs to know there are exceptions to the rule in everything, gives me hope.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2899601/Woman-went-menopause-20-baby-15-years-later-pregnant-12-days-birth.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ZM (Feb 20, 2015)

This is a lovely story  Full of hope!


----------

